# Mines Spec 3 Carbon, Pro Photography



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Mines have sent us there pro photographers pictures of there new carbon, pure sex, I would love to have this all over my car. I succumbed to carbon grill while I was there.....


















That canard/Turning vane

















Under the bonnet, best cover I've seen


























Grill like mine 









Mirror cover

















Higher than stock rear wing


































standard wing cover

















rear undertray

























Newera and Litchfields can supply in the UK I think or contact mines directly


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some really beautiful parts there from Mines..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We are just confirming prices with mines


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Put me down for the front grill and the mirror covers. How much is the rear spoiler fin the sits on top of the GTR one.

Very Nice Indeed and being Mines you know it will fit like a glove.

Thanks

Kp


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

how much for the engine cover?


----------

